# Jute Wrapped Puukko Knife



## cb3725 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's been quite a while since I worked on a knife, and these old hands were a bit rusty at the motions. This was an attempt to make a pocket puukko of small, but comfortable dimensions that could replace the BHK Trapper that is usually carried with a Lauri PT. This build employed the same glassing method that I used to use when making burlap handles and it works really, really well. Instead of burlap, this one was all jute and the pattern built up interestingly.

After being fully wrapped, soaked, and left to set






Cured and ready to sand





After the initial sand





All oiled and ready to go


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 27, 2014)

very cool handle ....


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 27, 2014)

That came out awesome. Love that handle


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 27, 2014)

cool


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Shug (Feb 27, 2014)

That's different, looks nice


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice! I looked at the first pic and thought "Huh? what the devil?"...then I scrolled down and caught on to what you were doing.....you did a great on on that knife...


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 27, 2014)

Neat look to it!  Nice job!


----------



## bbs383ci (Feb 27, 2014)

That came out excellent great job


----------



## ncrobb (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, that is different.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 28, 2014)

I love it, looks useful. Scott


----------



## blues brother (Mar 1, 2014)

That is about as neat a thing I have seen in quite a while! I like it.


----------



## cb3725 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks! I am going to have another go with some colored jute too. May turn out cheesy looking, but we'll see.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 5, 2014)

That turned out great and made a good-looking handle.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 6, 2014)

cb,
What type epoxy did you use on the jute?


----------



## cb3725 (Mar 19, 2014)

blues brother said:


> cb,
> What type epoxy did you use on the jute?



I've done it with epoxy a few times, but these are with hardware store fiberglass resin. I prefer fb because it finishes with a more consistent texture and soaks in better.

Here's another I made with orange sisal in stead of jute


----------



## blues brother (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 19, 2014)

Totally awesome. Love the way it turned out.


----------



## seeker (Mar 20, 2014)

That turned out better that I ever thought it would.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

That's plumb neat, I never would have imagined the "before" if you hadn't posted the progressive pics!  Thanks!


----------

